# looking for a young male bunny - RESOLVED



## TK Bunnies (Aug 9, 2007)

As you proably know my family recently lost our boy bunny Bud. After he died Teacup spent a couple weeks mouping around the house. We miss him alot and we think that Kali and Teacup (both are females) would like a boy freind. I was wondering if anyone knows of any rabbits close to Eau Clair WI that need homes. We've been checking petfinder and Cookies and Cream (there at the Onalaska shelter) are the only male rabbits close by. If anyone knows of a male rabbit close by please tell me.

Thank you,

-TK


----------



## Haley (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you checked with Treasured Friend (Julie)? She runs a rescue out of Waukesha, WI, which is about 3.5 hours from you.

Maybe she has somebun you would be interested in? I'll PM her so she sees this thread 

Heres her website: 

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateRabbitRescueAdopt.html

Her petfinder list http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/WI253.html

Best wishes in your search.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2007)

I just pm'd you about bunnies at the Sheboygan Humane Society. They're set up for 5 but have around 20 now! I'm going to visit tomorrow and can get details and pics, since nobody there has time to update Petfinder.

I could help with transport from Sheboygan. I'd help with transport from Julie except I'd end up backtracking a bit, lol!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you so much every one!!\

Julie's shelter looks wonderful!! She has a couple good looking male bunnies, but you never know about there personalitys. 

Thanks again for all the help,

-TK


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi TK, there areMANY adoptable or rescuedbunns still waiting forever homes in your area. Always waiting for the right person to fall in love with them!

Eau Claire and Onalaska shelter (by angieluv) and Sheboygan shelter (by naturestee)quickly come to mind. 

Benefitsto working with a small rescueorganizationis wesleep with these guys/gals in our house. No foolin', I know who's going to jumpfrom his hidebox to the loft shelf at 3 am., or clang her food dish. 

Weknow our intakes' unique, spunky, lovable traits.And I'll tell a prospective adopter, ... someone's a chewer, the litter box will need an NIC screen or tall sides, or Gallant sheds more than a Rex bunny. Soozie dear and Burbellina do mile-high binkies. They are mini cheerleaders. Burbee l.o.v.e.s to be tranced and held....

... Or Shimmer will climb fences, Twinkle and Sharla snub greens but eat all their pellets and hay. Gallant, Shimmer,Gigi, Sylvia, and SHARLAare mooches for nose kissesand head rubs btw. 

Naturestee and Mr. Stee (fosteringOberon, until he's officially a family member)and my husband and I arewith the gran'children/babes 24/7. 

Angieluv can explain toCara that one ofCoulee Regionshelter bunns is reluctant to be handled; are you ready for the challenge of helping thatlil' lionhead oneearn a human's trust?!?

In theSept. SRR newsletter, a story on rescue intakes Zilly and Norm to be published.

When I volunteered at a shelter, Iwithdrew& fosterednumerous rabbitswho were on euthanization list. !!! And Shelters Get FULL !!!Like angieluv's Gabe, several becamepermanent family. Pictures& stories on RO make me wish we had more time, space, and funds to accept a jeopardized lagomorph. Somewhere in the state is an adorablehome-needingrabbit hoping he/she won't be placed on euthanization list. Be destroyed for being born ... and no longer wanted.
Please keep us posted on Kali and Teacup's new friend. Best wishes as your search continues.

For every member of RO, inc/ Haley's PMs to alert, or members' PM replies: Thank youfor all the kind words andsupportWRT our rescued gang and the labor of LOVE.

~ Collaborating as a network to find needy buns lifelong companions, forever homes is a wonderful facet of Rabbits Online.  TF Julie


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 14, 2007)

TK, I cant wait t osee you're new bun, and it looks like you've gotten loads of help trying to find the right male bun for you... can't wait to see pics!

Shay


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay, so I've been talking to people and we might (not sure yet) be getting this bunny. He at the Sheboygan shelter that naturstee had told me about.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone fo all your help. we just got a little bunny that we named Vinagan.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

I am glad you found a new bunny :biggrin2:!


I switched the title to "RESOLVED" for youuuu!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I am glad you found a new bunny :biggrin2:!
> 
> 
> I switched the title to "RESOLVED" for youuuu!


Thanks!!!!


----------

